# actually physically complement



## danalto

Hi, guys! 
Context: Image Consulting / Colour Analisys - I'm pretty sure I competely misunderstood the part in bold...

It is easy to understand why we are often confused about colour, and why so many make colour choices that bear little or no relation to whether they *actually physically compliment or not*.


È facile capire perché quando si parla di colori siamo spesso confusi, e per quale ragione molti scelgono colori che hanno poca o  nessuna relazione con il fatto che si sentano *realmente fisicamente gratificati o meno*.


----------



## You little ripper!

It should be *complement,* Dani.


----------



## pandinorombante

danalto said:


> Hi, guys!
> Context: Image Consulting / Colour Analisys - I'm pretty sure I competely misunderstood the part in bold...
> 
> It is easy to understand why we are often confused about colour, and why so many make colour choices that bear little or no relation to whether they *actually physically compliment or not*.
> 
> 
> È facile capire perché quando si parla di colori siamo spesso confusi, e per quale ragione molti scelgono colori che hanno poca o nessuna relazione con il fatto che si sentano *realmente fisicamente gratificati o meno*.


 
E l'idea invece di "un colore che mette in risalto fisicamente una persona" non ci può stare secondo te?


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> It should be *complement,* Dani.


I sure hoped it, Charles! You know, I adore typos!!!



pandinorombante said:


> E l'idea invece di "un colore che mette in risalto fisicamente una persona" non ci può stare secondo te?


Io credo di no...


----------



## You little ripper!

What that sentence is saying is that many people choose colors that don't actually suit them (their skin tone and colour of their hair), that don't complement or make them look better. It's basically what Pan said.


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> What that sentence is saying is that many people choose colors that don't actually suit them (their skin tone and colour of their hair), that don't complement or make them look better. It's basically what Pan said.


Yes, I know, but I have to follow the original version... 
_(this is not a dialogue, btw)_


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> Yes, I know, but I have to follow the original version...
> _(this is not a dialogue, btw)_


Dani, if you know that, why have you translated it as you have in your original post?


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> Dani, if you know that, why have you translated it as you have in your original post?


My first version was wrong because of the typo, and pandino's try is right, but it's a sort of "summary".
I'm translating a whole handbook, so the same concept is explained several times in several ways.

Here's my try:
*È facile capire perché quando si parla di colori siamo spesso confusi, e per quale ragione molti scelgono colori che hanno poca o  nessuna relazione con il fatto che si adattino al loro fisico.*


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> My first version was wrong because of the typo, and pandino's try is right, but it's a sort of "summary".
> I'm translating a whole handbook, so the same concept is explained several times in several ways.


Dani, I must say I don't understand what you mean here - Charles and Pandino are quite right...what do you mean by "summary"? 

Intanto, un suggerimento:

_È facile capire perché quando si parla di colori siamo spesso confusi, e per quale ragione molte delle nostre scelte in materia hanno poco a che vedere con il fatto che i colori ci stiano bene o meno._

EDIT: Whoops, dani , sorry! Posso dire una cosa? Non credo che "fisico" vada bene qui - qui "physically" si riferisce ai "colori" della persona, non al fisico inteso come corpo.


----------



## pandinorombante

My 2 cents: "È facile capire perché quando si parla di colori siamo spesso confusi, e per quale ragione molte delle nostre scelte in materia hanno poca o nessuna relazione con il fatto che i colori possono metterci in risalto o meno"

Ciao


----------



## danalto

Ah, allora ecco dove ho capito male.
Come al solito, siete stati tutti preziosissimi! Grazie!

(BTW intendevo dire semplicemente che il concetto viene espresso in più modi all'interno di questo testo, e la traduzione di pandino va bene come "sintesi" del concetto, ma mi devo attenere all'originale senza intepretare troppo, altrimenti le mille ripetizioni mi possono "complicare" il prodotto finale (non mi sono spiegata neppure stavolta, vero??? )

_sorry, jo e pandino, cross posting!_



london calling said:


> Non credo che "fisico" vada bene qui - qui "physically" si riferisce ai "colori" della persona, non al fisico inteso come corpo.


Aspetto? Carnagione? Incarnato?
*Colorito*?


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> Aspetto? Carnagione? Incarnato?
> *Colorito*?


Skin tone and color of the hair (as I mentioned in post 5) is what determines which colours best suit a person. Dark colours also tend to be slimming, so the weight of the person is also important.


----------



## pandinorombante

Charles Costante said:


> Dark colours also tend to be slimming, so the weight of the person is also important.


 
.. pointless to say, Danalto, as being woman, knows it perfectly 


Dani, secondo me puoi provare a rendere le diverse ripetizioni con i vari suggerimenti che ti abbiamo dato... 
Tradurre "fisico" con colorito, invece, è un po' riduttivo, perchè se penso a colorito mi viene in mente il rossore sulle guance o all'abbronzatura della pelle.. ma qui si intende anche la carnagione (quando non è abbronzatura), il colore degli occhi, il colore dei capelli... prova a girarci intorno!  

Ciao


----------



## You little ripper!

It may help to know that people fall into two basic groups when it comes to colours -colours for those who have a yellow undertone to their skin, and colours which suit those who have a blue undertone to their skin. Those who have a blue undertone to their skin are divided into two basic categories - those who suit Winter colours (black, white, and stronger, dominant colours, many of which are various shades of blue) and those who suit Summer colours (a more muted version of the former). Those who have a yellow undertone to their skin are divided into two basic categories - those who suit Spring colours (very bright, pastel colours, many of which are various shades of yellow) and those who suit Autumn colours (browns, oranges etc.)

P.S. I had a flatmate who was a Colour and Wardrobe consultant.


----------



## pandinorombante

Charles Costante said:


> It may help to know that people fall into two basic groups when it comes to colours -colours for those who have a yellow undertone to their skin, and colours which suit those who have a blue undertone to their skin. Those who have a blue undertone to their skin are divided into two basic categories - those who suit Winter colours (black, white, and stronger, dominant colours, many of which are various shades of blue) and those who suit Summer colours (a more muted version of the former). Those who have a yellow undertone to their skin are divided into two basic categories - those who suit Spring colours (very bright, pastel colours, many of which are various shades of yellow) and those who suit Autumn colours (browns, oranges etc.)
> 
> P.S. I had a flatmate who was a Colour and Wardrobe consultant.


 
Wow... what a professional explanation!!!  (even though I still have to understand if I have a blue or yellow undertone to my skin.. personally I love yellow  )


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> c.)
> 
> P.S. I had a flatmate who was a Colour and Wardrobe consultant.


That's exactly what I am doing, bingo, Charles!

_@pandino: girerò, yes I will!_


----------



## AngelEyes

danalto said:


> Most women eventually arrive at a group (usually small) of 'safe' colours that they feel '*suit them*', and have some colours they avoid.


 
Hi dani,

In AE, we'd say women stay with colors that *compliment* them. 

That means the colors make them look pretty. They look good in certain colors.

*Compliment* is definitely the operative word. 

*AngelEyes*


----------



## danalto

AngelEyes said:


> Hi dani,
> 
> In AE, we'd say women stay with colors that *compliment* them.
> 
> That means the colors make them look pretty. They look good in certain colors.
> 
> *Compliment* is definitely the operative word.
> 
> *AngelEyes*


Ah! So, it wasn't a typo!


So, *compliment them* and *suit them *express the same concept.
Grazie, Angel!

EDIT: I found it: *donare*.

Quel colore *ti dona* molto.


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> Ah! So, it wasn't a typo!
> I'm talking about my previous thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1132173
> 
> So, *compliment them* and *suit them *express the same concept.
> Grazie, Angel!


I'm pretty sure it's a typo, Dani.

Encarta dictionary

*complement or compliment*? 

_The two words are close in spelling but their meanings are quite different. A complement is something added to perfect a thing and make it complete, whereas a compliment is an expression of praise._


----------



## danalto

Yes, Charles, I agreed with you, before reading AngelEyes answer, though!

_@roc: carina, la tua, mo la integro con la mia che avevo già integrato con quella di Jo! _


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> Yes, Charles, I agreed with you, before reading AngelEyes answer, though!
> 
> _@roc: carina, la tua, mo la integro con la mia che avevo già integrato con quella di Jo! _


 Dani, I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about!!!!


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> Dani, I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about!!!!


 I'm talking about post #18, by AngelEyes


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> I'm talking about post #18, by AngelEyes


I know that Dani. What I don't understand is what you mean when you say that you 'agreed with me before you read Angel_Eyes_ post'. What is different now that you have read her post as far as the spelling of the word *complement* goes?


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> I know that Dani. What I don't understand is what you mean when you say that you 'agreed with me before you read Angel_Eyes_ post'. What is different now that you have read her post as far as the spelling of the word *complement* goes?


The difference is that before reading Angel's post I agreed with you that it was a typo, then I understood it wasn't! _(How come today we don't understand at all?)_


----------



## You little ripper!

danalto said:


> The difference is that before reading Angel's post I agreed with you that it was a typo, then I understood it wasn't! _(How come today we don't understand at all?)_


It _*is*_ a typo. The word should be spelled *complement *and not *compliment* in this context.


----------



## miri

Hi Charles! Look at this. Do you think it means "make you look pretty" in that context?


----------



## You little ripper!

miri said:


> Hi Charles! Look at this. Do you think it means "make you look pretty" in that context?


Miri, are you refering to _*Choosing complimentary colors will enhance your natural features.*_?


----------



## miri

Yes, Charles. I was wondering if "complimentary" is the wrong spelling for "complementary" or if it means something else


----------



## You little ripper!

miri said:


> Yes, Charles. I was wondering if "complimentary" is the wrong spelling for "complementary" or if it means something else


In my opinion it is a spelling mistake. This may explain the difference a little better.


----------



## miri

Thank you, Charles But doesn't  this  make you think it can be spelt both ways in relation to colors?


----------



## You little ripper!

miri said:


> Thank you, Charles But doesn't this make you think it can be spelt both ways in relation to colors?


Miri, in my opinion a colour can't compliment anything because a compliment is *something said to express praise and approval.* A colour can't make a compliment - it can make a statement in a figurative sense perhaps, but it can't compliment someone.

A colour can complement something because it means *to complete, perfect, or go well with something else.*

*It is easy to understand why we are often confused about colour, and why so many make colour choices that bear little or no relation to whether they actually physically compliment or not.*

The context of that sentence is about colours going well with the skin tone, colour of hair and eyes, which is why I think it should be *complement. *


----------



## AngelEyes

Charles Costante said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a typo, Dani.





Charles Costante said:


> Encarta dictionary
> *complement or compliment*?
> _The two words are close in spelling but their meanings are quite different. A complement is something added to perfect a thing and make it complete, whereas a compliment is an expression of praise._


 
I need to step back in here. Dani, after researching some more, I'd have to say I was wrong and Charles is right. I'm very sorry I confused and misled you.

I did find almost as many references on Google for both words, and I have personally heard them used the same way.

But there is a very clear distinction made between them for word purists now.

1. *Compliment* is used to praise someone. If you say something really nice to someone, you're being complimentary to them.
_Let me compliment you on that dress. You look really lovely in that color._ 


2.*Complement* is used when you're talking about one thing making another thing better.
_You look really lovely in that color. It complements your eyes._



3. When *complement* means something extra, you can use it in conjunction with *compliment*. 

For instance, if you're a boss and your employees have really done a good job for you, you might decide to give them a free gift in appreciation - a complementary gift - something extra in addition to their paycheck.. You might say:
_Here is a (complementary) gift certificate to a local restaurant with my compliments for a job well done._

In my defense - weak and self-serving as it is! - I find the usage of _compliment_ used a lot to mean what it doesn't anymore. That doesn't make it right.

I'll accept my punishment now, people. 

*AngelEyes*


----------



## miri

I agree with you, Charles! I was just asking myself why so many people write "complimentary" instead of "complementary" when the meaning of the two words is totally different. I mean, it is not like writing "nite" instead of "night" ...


----------



## You little ripper!

AngelEyes said:


> I need to step back in here. Dani, after researching some more, I'd have to say I was wrong and Charles is right. I'm very sorry I confused and misled you.
> 
> I did find almost as many references on Google for both words, and I have personally heard them used the same way.
> 
> But there is a very clear distinction made between them for word purists now.
> 
> 1. *Compliment* is used to praise someone. If you say something really nice to someone, you're being complimentary to them.
> _Let me compliment you on that dress. You look really lovely in that color._
> 
> 
> 2.*Complement* is used when you're talking about one thing making another thing better.
> _You look really lovely in that color. It complements your eyes._
> 
> 
> 
> 3. When *complement* means something extra, you can use it in conjunction with *compliment*.
> 
> For instance, if you're a boss and your employees have really done a good job for you, you might decide to give them a free gift in appreciation - a complementary gift - something extra in addition to their paycheck.. You might say:
> _Here is a (complementary) gift certificate to a local restaurant with my compliments for a job well done._
> 
> In my defense - weak and self-serving as it is! - I find the usage of _compliment_ used a lot to mean what it doesn't anymore. That doesn't make it right.
> 
> I'll accept my punishment now, people.
> 
> *AngelEyes*


Angel_Eyes,_ please come down off your cross because we need the wood for fire!  

There's absolutely no need to apologize because in Dani's sentence (...................*whether they actually physically compliment or not.) *most people would would use the word *complimentary* because they would read it as *make look good or improve physically*. It's only because I've read some of Dani's other posts and had a flatmate who was a wardrobe and colour consultant that I knew the context.


----------



## danalto

Charles Costante said:


> Angel_Eyes,_ please come down off your cross because we need the wood for fire!


Even if I can't stop laughing, I'm with Charles, Angel! 
Thank you both!


----------



## AngelEyes

Thanks, guys, for being so understanding. I truly am sorry I confused the issue. 

There is a plus here. I've learned I've mistakenly used it in the past. I won't anymore.

And if I said I could think of better uses than fire, I just know Paul will delete me.

*AngelEyes*


----------

